# Duracoated Colt



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Took an old abused colt down to the local gunsmith and had him put a duracoat on.. His blasting with fine fine grit, then the application of duracoat had nothing to do with the faintness of the Colt imprint on the slide. This gun had nice layer of rust. Figured it will not be one of though fine antique guns in hundred years so I had it duracoated...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

looks brand new!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks nice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, it does look nice. How does she run after the make over?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just like before. Still can not hit the broadside of a barn...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's all about looking good while missing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> It's all about looking good while missing.


You know all about that Tammy


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

duracoat is a great coating, tough as nails and looks great.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> just like before. Still can not hit the broadside of a barn...


That's crazy my Colts are tack drivers. Although both have National Match barrels


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> You know all about that Tammy


That's enough name calling from you Susan.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks excellent Dovans.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> That's crazy my Colts are tack drivers. Although both have National Match barrels


Put someone behind the gun that can focus the two sights and it is probably tack driver as well...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Put someone behind the gun that can focus the two sights and it is probably tack driver as well...


Ahhh...you can shoot it Dovans. Just keep both eyes open and focus one on the rear site and the other on the front.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

front sight just too small.. going to try putting some orange nail polish on the front sight to see if that helps


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> front sight just too small.. going to try putting some orange nail polish on the front sight to see if that helps


I "see" the problem now. Orange paint may help you focus more on the front site.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> front sight just too small.. going to try putting some orange nail polish on the front sight to see if that helps


Hopefully that works. But if it doesn't maybe a Big Dot or something like that would work.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Been looking at these SW M&P with the high vis sights...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll trade you a shotgun for the colt Dovans. Surly you'll hit the barn then.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

few of my firearms I have a certain attachment too. Have no idea why. This colt is one of them. I have this old Trapper 22LR that I always have on the computer desk that I pick up all the time while reading the numerous quality posts on this forum. (I never point it at the screen though) It is absolutely worthless. But I like it. (I dont even know if it works) crazy stuff..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hmm what kind of shotgun


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've got several. We can work something out.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Stand inside the barn...  is that frame colt or something else?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> Stand inside the barn...  is that frame colt or something else?


Colt Gov. series Mk 70 .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I'll trade you a shotgun for the colt Dovans. Surly you'll hit the barn then.


You still having problems hitting the target with that shotgun bob?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's not too tough if I open my eyes.


----------

